# staying motivated



## KrayONE (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok guys, i feel like i need to talk about this. A little background first if ya dont mind. I've been involved with Kenpo since i turned 15, i had found a flyer from a taco shop and decided to give it a try so i could get in shape for another sport. but i ended up really enjoying it and stayed with it since. But the school is not very big, its more geared towards children, being the name of the studio has 'family' in it and we have 20 times more kids then adult students. theres only three brown belts including myself, and four black belts. The four black belts, two are seniors, one of whom had been along side Mr. Parker, i dunno if its right to share his name so ill leave it at that. Another trained at what I've heard the owner say a Parker school but im not sure what that means, only from what the owner has talked about off and on about, Parker himself had gone there to sit on or do tests :/. the third the owner of the school, who also trained at this Parker school, and the fourth had retired from coming to the school because of one of the other seniors' big EGO...

So here I am at brown and I'm VERY frustrated at this school, two brown belts, who seem like all they want to do is work on their stuff, there are no technique lines ever going on, the other two brown belt students kinda go off and just have talk sessions when im there and it pisses me off, and i want to do kenpo, you know, you need to work with bodies for this kinda stuff rite? LOL.. so one of them does not like to do technique lines and afraid to get hit, even though sometimes i get him to do a technique line one on one, but he has such a short attention span it dissipates after some time. the other brown belt is a lot younger than i, 16 and imho does not move very well, and thinks that I 'show off,' and ive been told that i've always moved very well for my rank from blue to now brown and i don't try to show off or anything.

Im so frustrated with all this, ive tried to just take a break for awhile and came back really pumped, like to the highest degree, only to get MORE pissed off. When I go to the studio i want to do kenpo, not talk about other things, it turns into social hour, and i've tried talking to the owner but he gets busy sometimes with customers coming in, but when i get time with him we work on just the motion of just learning techniques, i want to go over old techniques in technique lines, beak em down, touch targets and all that good stuff, but it doesnt happen, time runs out and the kids class starts. The two think that to learn kenpo they need their beloved studio owner or something, like we three cant get together and help each other? these guys to me, especially the one who is afraid to get hit, is so lazy its ridiculous, I want to help him perfect his art, and i also want him to help me because when I started he was a 2nd brown now first brown and im at third, i mean i think he shoulda reached black by now ya know? He comes to the studio and teaches little kids, then we come together and teach more kids, then we have an advanced class and im in it, and i want him to go over things in depth and all that, but he sits there with another kid trying to read one of the pledges to him like twenty times... hes always trying to avoid kenpo. I dunno what his deal is but im extremely frustrated and I appreciate anyone who reads this i just need to vent about it. sorry lol..


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2007)

KrayONE said:


> Ok guys, i feel like i need to talk about this. A little background first if ya dont mind. I've been involved with Kenpo since i turned 15, i had found a flyer from a taco shop and decided to give it a try so i could get in shape for another sport. but i ended up really enjoying it and stayed with it since. But the school is not very big, its more geared towards children, being the name of the studio has 'family' in it and we have 20 times more kids then adult students. theres only three brown belts including myself, and four black belts. The four black belts, two are seniors, one of whom had been along side Mr. Parker, i dunno if its right to share his name so ill leave it at that. Another trained at what I've heard the owner say a Parker school but im not sure what that means, only from what the owner has talked about off and on about, Parker himself had gone there to sit on or do tests :/. the third the owner of the school, who also trained at this Parker school, and the fourth had retired from coming to the school because of one of the other seniors' big EGO...
> 
> So here I am at brown and I'm VERY frustrated at this school, two brown belts, who seem like all they want to do is work on their stuff, there are no technique lines ever going on, the other two brown belt students kinda go off and just have talk sessions when im there and it pisses me off, and i want to do kenpo, you know, you need to work with bodies for this kinda stuff rite? LOL.. so one of them does not like to do technique lines and afraid to get hit, even though sometimes i get him to do a technique line one on one, but he has such a short attention span it dissipates after some time. the other brown belt is a lot younger than i, 16 and imho does not move very well, and thinks that I 'show off,' and ive been told that i've always moved very well for my rank from blue to now brown and i don't try to show off or anything.
> 
> Im so frustrated with all this, ive tried to just take a break for awhile and came back really pumped, like to the highest degree, only to get MORE pissed off. When I go to the studio i want to do kenpo, not talk about other things, it turns into social hour, and i've tried talking to the owner but he gets busy sometimes with customers coming in, but when i get time with him we work on just the motion of just learning techniques, i want to go over old techniques in technique lines, beak em down, touch targets and all that good stuff, but it doesnt happen, time runs out and the kids class starts. The two think that to learn kenpo they need their beloved studio owner or something, like we three cant get together and help each other? these guys to me, especially the one who is afraid to get hit, is so lazy its ridiculous, I want to help him perfect his art, and i also want him to help me because when I started he was a 2nd brown now first brown and im at third, i mean i think he shoulda reached black by now ya know? He comes to the studio and teaches little kids, then we come together and teach more kids, then we have an advanced class and im in it, and i want him to go over things in depth and all that, but he sits there with another kid trying to read one of the pledges to him like twenty times... hes always trying to avoid kenpo. I dunno what his deal is but im extremely frustrated and I appreciate anyone who reads this i just need to vent about it. sorry lol..


 
Well, it sounds like you have a concern on your hands here.  Upon first, read, the first thing that came thru my mind was, leave the school and find another place to train.  I've always felt that if you're not happy doing something, you need to remove yourself from that, and find what does make you happy.  People just are not going to have that 'drive' in them if the atmosphere around them isn't good.

I do have a few questions for you.  Is what you're describing above a group class?  If so, why isn't there any format?  Why is someone who is supposed to be teaching a class, leaving the floor to take care of people that walk in?  If there is nobody else to help the customer, your inst. should simply walk over to them, explain that he's teaching at this time, invite them to sit and watch or to come back when the class is over.  Is there no other inst. to take over the class during that time?

As for the student that is afraid to get hit.  IMO, the arts are not for him then, because pretty much every art out there involves contact.  He needs to overcome his 'fear' slowly, and that is going to mean some light contact, gradually building up.  Not saying someone needs to knock his head off, but he needs to get used to it.  And yes, doing 'air karate' is ok, but you do need a body, as you said.  You just can't get the same feel doing something in the air.

Lastly, have you sat down and addressed any of these concerns with your instructor?  If not, I think that is something that you need to do.

Mike


----------



## KenG (Nov 16, 2007)

kenpo schools are everywhere... im sure you could find another that you would be happy with... but if it is not your intention to leave the school your at.. maybe you could find someone in your area from one of these fourms and train in your garage/basement.. just a thought...


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2007)

KenG said:


> kenpo schools are everywhere... im sure you could find another that you would be happy with... but if it is not your intention to leave the school your at.. maybe you could find someone in your area from one of these fourms and train in your garage/basement.. just a thought...


 
Great suggestion!   The informal, garage type settings are fantastic!  I've had some great workouts like that.  Nothing fancy, just some good, hard working out!:ultracool


----------



## KrayONE (Nov 16, 2007)

MJS said:


> Well, it sounds like you have a concern on your hands here.  Upon first, read, the first thing that came thru my mind was, leave the school and find another place to train.  I've always felt that if you're not happy doing something, you need to remove yourself from that, and find what does make you happy.  People just are not going to have that 'drive' in them if the atmosphere around them isn't good.
> 
> I do have a few questions for you.  Is what you're describing above a group class?  If so, why isn't there any format?  Why is someone who is supposed to be teaching a class, leaving the floor to take care of people that walk in?  If there is nobody else to help the customer, your inst. should simply walk over to them, explain that he's teaching at this time, invite them to sit and watch or to come back when the class is over.  Is there no other inst. to take over the class during that time?
> 
> ...



these two dont take any classes since they got their brown, they think they dont need to or something, so im the only one attending any class. We usually show up or at least I show up two hours before we have to teach the kids class but when i get there the instructor who is afraid to get hit lets call him inst. A, he is being paid to teach the little 3-5 yr olds. then after thats finished its open mat and the owner just comes and helps the three of us, but no real format, and im only twenty trying to be like im an expert at kenpo or something trying to get these guys to do something you know? and im pretty sure i know what i need to get better, but these two dont seem to get it. There isn't another kenpo school anywhere close to me in my area.

What I meant about an instructor leaving was during this open mat time, its the school owner lets call him Master.A, he will leave us or not come to us because hes busy so none of us get work done.

and yes I have addressed it with the school owner, but he's so busy with the school and everything else i definitely have to keep harassing him about it, so he understands what needs to be done.


----------



## KrayONE (Nov 16, 2007)

KenG said:


> kenpo schools are everywhere... im sure you could find another that you would be happy with... but if it is not your intention to leave the school your at.. maybe you could find someone in your area from one of these fourms and train in your garage/basement.. just a thought...



thats a good idea, ill try to look into that


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

don't fall for that jealous showoff accusation.  i can feel where you're coming from. ive been there.  - 

show off as much as you want.- keep doing what you want to do- even force it upon people.  their reaction will justify it.  

if i could go back in time, i would have done this in a few different places.  but i was also getting uncomfortable with all the looks.

next time you feel that from someone, do what i used to do.  just act really friendly and playful and throw some noncontact moves in the general direction of the hater provoking some action or some lame excuse which then eliminates the illusion that they are trying to hold up; they are for real- but you are just a show off that is looking for a fight.  
this action works best if there is no physical contact. just psych.

i may be wrong- plus, question is, why didn't i resort to these techniques once i encountered negative people?? i dont know.  maybe i thought it wasnt worth it.? 

but i have to tell you, it pains me to see that you are in such a situation. don't let them get away with spoiling your training.  at least let them know how you feel.  chances are, they'll be too dumb to pick up on it, but the more they decline your invitations and scoff at your ideas, the more you need to counter that. in my opinion.

otherwise, just leave.  like mentioned there are plenty of ma communities out there. just know that you deserve to be happy too-it's your right.
if it's not worth it speaking up, make like a tree.







j


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2007)

KrayONE said:


> these two dont take any classes since they got their brown, they think they dont need to or something, so im the only one attending any class. We usually show up or at least I show up two hours before we have to teach the kids class but when i get there the instructor who is afraid to get hit lets call him inst. A, he is being paid to teach the little 3-5 yr olds. then after thats finished its open mat and the owner just comes and helps the three of us, but no real format, and im only twenty trying to be like im an expert at kenpo or something trying to get these guys to do something you know? and im pretty sure i know what i need to get better, but these two dont seem to get it. There isn't another kenpo school anywhere close to me in my area.
> 
> What I meant about an instructor leaving was during this open mat time, its the school owner lets call him Master.A, he will leave us or not come to us because hes busy so none of us get work done.
> 
> and yes I have addressed it with the school owner, but he's so busy with the school and everything else i definitely have to keep harassing him about it, so he understands what needs to be done.


 
I hate to say it dude, but I think you should start looking for another school.  Going by your posts, you seem like you are serious about your training.  Not sure of your exact location, but if you're not too far, you may want to check out Larry Tatums school.  Bob White in in Ca., and there are a number of Kajukenbo schools in Ca.  

Its worth a shot. 

Mike


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

it really is stressfull and difficult because you constantly have to be careful not to embarass anyone. or being blamed for someone getting themselves in an embarassing situation.
 and i think, that is the greatest reason for leaving.

j


----------



## KrayONE (Nov 16, 2007)

I might check out a new school but for now its not really easy for me, maybe when i graduate from college,  i want a more serious school with people dedicated like I feel that i would be if i saw these two put at least some effort into understanding what needs to be done. these guys imho don't get 'it' yet, still in the mechanical stage, and ive began to start flowing, so im stuck, i feel stuck, i dont want to leave bcuz of the owner does not have many upper belts who are there, just the three of us, and this huge ego black belt that comes. They need my help for teaching purposes, and i enjoy that part of kenpo, but i feel i give more than i ever get to receive.


----------



## arensberg (Nov 23, 2007)

give  me a ring  i will be happy to come to mr wilson's school  and bang  on some stuff with you    thomas m arensberg 6196701038


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey KrayONE:  I am also in San Diego (Ramona actually) and I train in El Cajon.  I am not EPAK but I would be more than happy to be your "uke" if you need one. (PM or email me at dianhsuhe@yahoo.com)


You are clearly serious about your art and you should at least "look" at other schools- if nothing else you might get work-our partners from other schools, even if you do not want to leave your school.

The journey is YOURS, do what you have to do (with integrity) to get as much quality training as you can get in this life- 

Cheers
Jamey 
What part of SD are you in?


----------



## dragonswordkata (Nov 24, 2007)

I teach students who do not like to spar, but are willing to do contact in our Ju jitsu sessions. They were very timid about 6 months ago but over time they have gotten close to having more contact. I tried to build thier self esteem and confidence by using less intrusive drills and slowly building up the personal contact involved.
Maybe your fellow student could do more hand work one on one, one/two step sparing or grapling exercises and then get use to semi/full contact sparing over time? If he is nervious/scared for some reason please try to be patient and use this oppertunity to hone your own teaching skills. I would understand if you get frustrated with no progress and move on, you'll have to make the call when enough is enough. Good luck


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello, Many times when things are not going the way they should?

It might be a good idea...to try something new?  or another school?

This may open another world for you...your training should not be limited to only one system.

TRY JUDO? ..IT IS MORE THAN YOU THINK!   ...you will find this art very rewarding when you reach a few years in it!

Aloha, (the world has so many OTHERS...things,teachers and ways of doing things)....EXPLORE AND BECOME THE EXPLORER!


----------



## kenpogary (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW this Kenpo Talk looks like a dear Abby LOL
I dont think this was the intention of the website 
But since we are here let's do this.
I just found this site and signed up yesterday and put up a couple other posts. Then I came across this one.

Just to let you know this post has me concerned. As this is my student with some truth to it and some misunderstanding. 

I like people to talk to my face but this is cool to.

Lets start with my school. It is not big but it is not small 2000 sq. ft. Front is a Pro-shop & office. Then we have 1000 sq. ft open mat area and a 150 sq. ft. private lesson room all with wall to wall mirrors. We have two ADA bath rooms. Also we can work out in the back plenty of room for weapons or anything. Location is in a retail shopping center so my costs are high. Good location on a main drag. All training floors have 1 thick mats. I have had my own school for over ten years and very well known in the community. The four black belts are one 4th then myself 6th . One 7th and my instructor 1st generation under Parker who trained with Parker 8th. These were the ones mentioned he missed a 3rd degree black belt and another 4th degree black belt that also train there. And a few others that fade in now and then. All are very approachable and love to answer any questions and help out in anyway possible thats why they are there they truly love the art. Bottom line is we all put in our time to get where we are and no one gave us anything or babied us at all. We worked for our rank and put in our time and this is where this is going so you can understand. I feel I should not have to do this but by looking at the post it is very one sided. Kenpo requires allot of time and commitment and respect for those who have trained before you and respect for fellow students. We all need to work together. Thursday has always been an open mat day at 5:10 to 6:00 where all advance students can come in and practice on there own and an instructors helps them out with what ever they are working on. So it is informal and like a semi private lesson. We normally do our big technique lines on Friday nights like the old ones up in LA. I have been there. Lately no one has been able to make it so class has been small if at all. Thats the student making it to that class which I have no control over and this student is never there as he said he has to work. I understand that but make another day. I cant gear everything around one student. But I do try my best to accommodate everyone and up till now has worked well but obviously I needs to make changes just for you and I am going to do just that but please read on sorry it is so long but I feel very confused over this.

#1: If you truly have Kenpo in your blood and want to bang techniques it requires more than one day per week and if you only come one day per week and all you want to do is bang, as you say, in a techniques line then when do you learn?

#2: We have technique lines off and on during the week. If you are not there it is very hard to participate in them. Again, serious student comes to class. If it is just frustration, why has it only been one day a week since you turned 18 and Dad is not a part of pushing you to come anymore? It has been two years, if not more, since I have seen any kind of commitment from you. When you had problems on your last test, I expected you to show up to more classes and show us how badly you really wanted that *green* belt. Instead you took a break for a few months. Thats fine but when you came you said you were ready to really get into it. I saw you for two maybe three weeks in a row two days a week. To me that is barely breaking the surface. When I was at your rank I was at class 5 to 6 days a week and teaching two to three of them and attending all the other classes along with a demanding full time day job. .I would get there as soon as they opened and teach, train and spar. Sparring is a big part. You are missing that completely! Last night the two brown belts (the lazy one and the one that you said is not very good) that you said never, ever do technique lines were in the private lesson room from 5:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. practicing, while I was teaching and this is not a first. They are testing in January. All I heard was loud Kis; technique after technique. Sorry, maybe I am confused and missing something here. Again, if you are not there you do not know. But I am there and I do know. If you treat them with respect they will respect you. What you need to do is come to class, train and do technique lines and be serious. 
A lot of people talk about Kenpo but to me you are not serious until I see you on the mat several days a week and training hard. As a assistant instructor wearing the black pants you need to help out teaching class. Otherwise go back to the white pants as that is a privilege. That also helps you perfect your material. Be it kids or adults, you learn from their mistakes as you correct them. You have stuck around on the nights you have come to do this and it has help you a lot but you have to be confident in yourself on the mat in order to teach others. I have not seen that. Thats why I jumped in a few weeks ago as you are not ready to call out the material yet. I have told the other two to not let you try that again until I see your confidence is up enough to call out the material. So if that was a problem from last week it will not happen again. I was not there at the time but I did have complaints of your helping out. Both kids and adults ask for the lazy one or the one that is not very good, to teach. What does that tell you. All the ones that complained said you are a good kid just to quite and very unsure of yourself and that they are sure you will be a good instructor one of these days but not ready to run the class. I am not trying to discourage you but I feel I need to bring it up as it sounds like you dont think you are having any problems other that all of us at the school. Were not perfect and I am sure there are some problems we need to workout. But I dont think you are really looking thru clear glass your vision seems to be obscure in areas. I only want you to help out for you. That is part of your training but you dont get it. I dont need you teaching it is for you. You saying you put out more than you get. WHAT DO YOU DO FOR THE SCHOOL? Teach? You dont you are there to learn how to teach and it is only one class I have kids helping out more and better than you do so it is not for me. But I want you to learn and you just dont get it. I am so frustrated as to why we are doing this. You have to do just as you said, not talk kenpo but do it, and learn it and practice it. I know you practice but you need to be there. And while you are there learn the technique and thenwe can rip it apart and analyze it you want to rip it apart before you know it as you are learning it. Remember the alphabets of motion CAT Phonics, embryonic stage, solid stage mechanical stage what ever you want to call it. That is where you are you have not started to flow yet. I have told you that is what we need to work out. You need to listen and learn. Dont try to tell us that you cant do it or dont understand it till we get the opportunity to show you all of it and explain it. Then we can correct any problems you are having and that is what I have been doing. I ask you on Thursdays what are you working on. Your response is always the same just practicing then I say anything you would like to go over. This is your time to TELL ME WHAT YOU WANT TO WORK ON. If you dont want to practice and would rather do a technique line that is you time to tell me. I dont read minds and since you have had problems doing some of your techniques. When you say ya this technique I dont get that is why we work on that technique and rip it apart then and explain in detain and make you see how it works. You come in one day a week. Get a technique or form, set and go home and practice it I know you do. But it is a week sometimes two before I see you in again and you lose a lot between now and then. You need to be in training when the others do. You need to make a commitment so we are not the bad guys in your mind. One day a week doesnt cut it You tell me you just love it then SHOW ME. I have even given you a key so you can train or stay late at anytime and practice as often as you like and I dont do that for everyone. I keep hoping you will become motivated but you have to come in and work at it. Dont talk about how motivated you are. JUST DO IT. I see so much potential in you and this is why you have a key and I have put my trust in you, a lot of trust. But to me this post was very disrespectful, as you know my door is always open to you. If I am busy just ask to talk to me and you know I will make it happen you know I will.

#3: *When did you get your brown belt? *Now I am very confused as you are also scheduled to test in January for your 3rd brown?

#4: The lazy one, you say, is at the school training and teaching 4 to 5 times a week. Same for the one that you say is not very good. The one that you say is not very good happens to be our star student that hits every target and knows his material better that anyone down there! He has great balance, excellent control and is very respectful. He would help you at anytime if you are as respectful in return instead of complaining at each and every class. He listens to what he is taught. He practices and does it outstandingly. He the one that started after you did and is 17 and is testing for his 1st brown when you are scheduled to test for your 3rd brown. I am sure he will test for black before summer. The lazy one came from what we all call the old school, and that was the Parker School that has you so confused. I have pictures of Parker there to prove it. If you dont believe me ask around. Everyone that has been around San Diego in Kenpo remembers the Lemon Grove Kenpo Karate School and the way we trained there. I know you would not be there because we used to hit each other and when we hit each other we hit hard. If you did not like it you did not come. We no longer hit that hard and I dont think it is necessary. Touching targets, Light contact with the ability to drive through your opponent with authority and not breaking ribs is much easier on the body. If we trained like we used to not many schools would be around as there are not many adults that are willing to put in what it takes anymore and getting hit like that. If you think that is what you want you are wrong. Wasnt it just a few months ago that a black belt that out ranks you and me both, was sparring with you and he did not do much more than just tap you in the nose and it bleed. I saw it. Your response to both of us was not what we had expected at all. You wiped the blood on your gi, he got you some paper towels and walked you to the rest room and it did bleed. I got you an ice pack and you sat down. A few minutes later it stopped and you WENT HOME. That instructor was waiting for you to come back out and spar some more! It was just a bloody nose and that happens in karate! After all, it is a contact sport. It happens to kids also and they keep going. I have had my nose broken several times. Broken toes, broken ribs, dislocated jaw, black eyes, hyper extended legs, elbows and more and the mind set I use is, could I still fight on the street?, and the answer is yes. I got back in and kept going and if blood was on my gi it was something I was proud of! I never asked my instructor to buy me a new gi. But you did and I bought you a new one. The other instructor paid me for it as he felt bad. He was so shocked that you responded the way you did. Boy, back in the old school there would have never been such drama. I would not have brought any of this up but you did the post. You backed me to a wall and I feel that is very disrespectful. I have never had a student do anything like this. You said you didnt know if you should put names at this point but it didnt matter, did it? We all know. I feel I am not getting a far shake here. I have trained from and worked out with, and as you say, banged with a lot of the people on this post that know me, and know what I am all about. They have been to my school, did seminars, and sat on our board at our school as I have sat on the board at some of their schools. 
To me this was very unnecessary. I am right here, have been told I am easy to talk to and always there for each and every one of my students.

#5 Ego: The one you are speaking of is very approachable and is there to help out and is always willing to work with you if you would show up once in a while. You said an instructor retired because of him. That is false. You are not even there on the same nights. He is still there and if you would come to class you would see him! He only retired from teaching any set days. He is still there for me anytime I need him. Thats what Kenpo is all about. We are a brotherhood and the two you are really dogging have tried to get you to be a part of it. You need to respect others. I guess you are young and learning but this is not the way to do it. 

#6: The lazy one was at the old school and there was a change with some of the material even though it was a Parker school and Parker sat in on the Brown and black belt test - It was Jim Mitchell school to begin with and some of the techniques, forms, and sets were different and when I started American Family Kenpo Karate I decided to go with only Parkers way, the best way that I knew how and could get the material taught to me by my teacher. He trained from the old man. The reason it has taken the lazy one as you say him so long to get to black was there was a lot of changes and he knew that and was willing to make the changes so it has taken some time to go through the whole system again. My hats off to him for that. That is a commitment He was not in a hurry and was willing to do what it was going to take to be a black belt under me. That is quite a compliment. He is respectful and is always there for me. 

#7: If it is taking him so long, what about you? Originally there were 24 techniques per belt and 10 in yellow. That would be 106 techniques to get to green! That means at the old school if you were coming one day a week on average you would now be a Purple belt. You only had to prefect 65! Who is really the one moving slow? I know I have not held you back from testing at all. In fact, how many times have I said you need to get going and test for your next rank? Learn more material, get on the mat and get off the U Tube? You are looking at U-tube and then trying to come in and do as you see Parker do it on a video. You are not Parker and none of us ever will be. You need to learn to be the best that you can be. You have the knowledge at our school. Allot of knowledge and you know it. Take advantage of it! You need to do it, not talk about it like some fantasy. You can do it. You just have to make commitments.

#8: We are not just geared towards children. We definitely have more children than adults, I agree with that but that is just the way it is. A few years back, before 911, we had more adults than kids but that changed when 911 hit as our school at the time was mainly military. I have been trying to get the adults back but it is very difficult for adults to make the commitment because of children and other responsibilities. Most commercial schools are the same unless you have had your school for 15 or 20 years and your kids became adults and then even more adults sign up. We will get there but it takes time. So you are right about a lot of kids. The name having Family in it is because we cater to families. I believe in teaching self-defense to everyone and helping those that cant defend themselves makes me feel real good to tech them to. Much better than someone that can already defend themselves. So yes we teach familys and always will. Seeing my brown belts work with kids really seems to bother you. That bothers me that you have a problem with it. Those kids will be adults one day and they will be great a martial artist.

#9: We also have more than 4 black belts but you need to be there to know that. The lazy one that you say has a short attention span is mainly because of your attitude towards him. Like I said, respect them and they will respect you. It goes both ways. The two that you said think that to learn kenpo they need their beloved studio owner or something is because they train from me and that is how they get their material, same as you and you should understand that. How did you get your* brown* as I dont know as last time I looked you were a *green belt?* I would also like to know how you are going to show the one brown belt that is getting ready to test for Black, how to prefect his material. Now who has the ego here? I think you need to work on perfecting yours before you teach instructors that way out rank you how to perfect theirs! 

I hope I covered all of your concerns and questions. 
You have to work for your rank same as all of us did.

Sorry, I like to say it as it is.

I guess I needed to vent also. It is only fair. 

It is up to you now. Either you decide to come in and train really train and leave this all behind you. This is what I prefer. We all think you have the ability to become a good black belt one day. But we need to work on the animosity between you and the others. As far as myself I am fine with it and let bygones be bygones. I am over it get in and train and more than one day per week. You need to come to the other scheduled classes. 

Or give up and I will cancel you ASAP as soon as I get my key and that with be that.

But remember I prefer to work it out and get you thru this. Believe me I did not want to go thru this. But you posted it and it is only fair so you have your answers. And now I know how you feel. This will make us both stronger people if we can work it out. 

So, I have talked to the others and I re- geared Thursdays to technique line only day. But now you have to pick a least one Sch. class to get your material. I think this is more tan fair. 
*Starting today*
Gary Wilson
American Family Kenpo Karate
San Diego, Ca


----------



## Dstew (Nov 29, 2007)

It is usually wise to hear both sides of a story or situation before rendering judgement or advice. In a recent post by Mr. KrayONE there are many false and misleading accusations and information about a certain Ed Parker school and the instructors that train there. I do not feel the need to defend myself or my fellow practitioners against these accusations, however in order to shed some light on the truth I offer this information on myself, my peers, and my school. I am the, quote, " huge ego black belt " spoken of in Mr. KrayONE's posts. I am 59 years old. My ego passed many years ago. I think Mr. KrayONE is mistaken my confidence and zeal for Kenpo as an ego problem. My name is David Stewart. I started in Mr. Parker's Kenpo system in 1973 in a school in La Mesa, after serving my time in the US Army. My instructors name was Jeff English ( Deceased now). The school was owned by William Steele and Danny Laxson. There were not many people in those days willing to commit themselves to the time and energy it took to attain the upper belt levels. After about 3.5 years the school closed. I had made it to Green belt level at that time. After a few years another school opened in Lemon Grove and I continued my training in Kenpo under the instruction of Mr. Darby Darrow, to whom I am grateful and have great respect for to this day. I taught and trained for many years at the Lemon Grove school. I was tested 5 times by Mr. Parker during that time. That included all three classes of Brown and 1st and 2nd black. Mr. Parker and Mr. Darrow awarded me Black belt in 1986. Mr. Parker passed away before I tested for 3rd black. Mr. Darrow promoted me at my tests for 3rd and 4th black before the Lemon Grove school closed. Mr. Gary Wilson was one of the young beginners at Lemon Grove when I first made Black belt. Mr. Wilson is now a Sixth degree Black belt and currently owns and operates American Family Kenpo Karate school in San Diego. Mr. Steele is the ranking 8th degree Black belt and I am currently at 7th Black. I have been a black belt for 21 years now and I know of no one in Mr. Parker's system that wears a black belt that didn't work hard to earn it. Myself and the other black belts here have dedicated many years of sweat and pain training to attain the belt levels we now hold. We are very attentive to the needs of our students and are in no way too, quote "dumb to pick up on" anything that is said or done in our school. The young brown belts in our school are showing the same kind of dedication in their training. They spend many hours per week teaching and training to advance themselves in Kenpo. I and the other black belts would stand by any of them. I and my fellow practitioners hold no grudge or resentment against Mr. KrayONE, but would offer this advice; Mr. Parker's goal was not to create a bunch of fighting dogs. There are morals and principles that go along with the physical aspect of Kenpo. *HONOR, RESPECT, FAITHFULNESS, AND LOYALTY* are the cornerstones of the Art, and to me these are even more important than a persons actual physical ability to fight. Mr. Parker wrote the Creed and the belt Pledges for a reason. Mr. KrayONE would do well to review those pledges, especially the 3rd Brown Pledge. And also to consider this statement concerning the ultimate goal of the Kenpo practitioner;

It is not the aim of Kenpo to merely produce a skillful as well as powerful
practitioner, but to create a well integrated student *RESPECTFUL OF ALL*.
           Ed Parker

I believe Mr. Parker was a spiritual man and knew how important it is for a person to be humble in life and to have a spirit of love and servitude, which is why he gave so much of himself for the betterment of others.
Everyone makes mistakes. I think Mr. KrayONE's frustration with himself was wrongly directly to others. Lack of success in Kenpo cannot be blamed on others, only problems with the practitioner. I hope Mr. KrayONE can resolve his problems as I can see potential in him and also a successful adult in life if his skills and morals are properly advanced.
How Mr. KrayONE handles this situation from here will show what kind of character he has. To face your mistakes and make amends takes a lot of maturity. It's a lot easier to make mistakes than it is to correct them.
If he is able to correct his mistakes he will have taken a large step toward becoming the kind of person that Mr. Parker and all men can be proud of. None of us here are perfect or without faults, but we try our best and do our best to help each other. I was saddened and surprised when I read your posts, but I am pulling for you to be successful ! Good luck Mr. KrayONE !

Greetings and Salutations to all my fellow practitioners in Kenpo !

God Bless our country and our people, especially those who are in harms way protecting our freedom !


----------



## kenpotroop (Nov 29, 2007)

Very  well put. Kudos


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr. Krayone,
reading posts from instructors from your school who were responding to your trashing them, has really irritated me as i have been in martial arts for over 40years, thats 2 decades more than you are old..what do you think that mr. parker would say to you.....i am only a 3rd generation Ed Parker Black Belt and there are a lot of 2nd and 1st generation Parker Black belts on this site that i am sure will take offense to your posts as well..... did you forget the 
honor code, or just don't care....Honor  Integrity  Character, falls in here somewhere....can you guess who told me those words...you betcha, it was Mr. Ed Parker....he would come off the wall with something and everyone would wonder what he was talking about...he wasn't even my instructor, but just his presence would instill some kind of wanting to do more within you.. I feel sorry for you that you may not ever be a true martial artist because as i see it you don't want to be....have you ever considered barber school..........
Most of the good martial artists and especially the great ones (and they know who they are just as we all know who they are) will tell you that the secret of martial arts is that its not the style, its not the person, but it is the person within, that makes you a martial artist...i wish you well and hope that you find what you are searching for....


----------



## Big Pat (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr. Stewart,
I too was student of Mr. English. I have been asking for years if anyone knew of his whereabouts. Can you provide any details of his death? I know that Mr. Laxson and Steele would also be interested.

Thank you for your time, 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------

